

Hawaii Votes to Go 100% Renewable - sasvari
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/100-percent-renewable-hawaii-says-aloha

======
ZeroGravitas
"... by 2045"

That seems a strangely conservative goal, and apparently even this target is a
heavily contested issue.

Is there some technical reason for this, or is it just weird politics? Hawaii
seems like a near ideal spot for this to happen.

I believe Scotland is aiming for 100% renewable usage by 2020, though since
they export about 20% of their generated electricity I think that translates
to about 80% renewable generation.

